# WADING WITH A PROSTHETIC LEG



## shotgun71 (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's an odd question for someone. I've been hunting ducks for many years, but recently lost my lower, right leg in Iraq. I'm back out doing field and boat hunting, but I haven't figured out a way to wade yet. The muck that you can usually easily free your foot from becomes an anchor with my fake foot. Pretty dangerous. Anyone out there in a similar situation that has come up with some remedies? Thanks.


----------



## Chester (Sep 12, 2003)

I hunt every year with a friend who is an above the knee amputee. He has to wade while holding on to a boat or canoe. A staff works if the bottom is firm. As you know that doesn't happen much.

He has the same difficulties as you with his artifical leg hanging up in the mud. We as of yet have not found a good solution to this problem other than hanging on to the boat or wading carefully in shallow water.

He works for Otto Bock which does alot of the prosthetic work for the millitary. I'll talk to him tomorrow and ask for any suggestions that he may have in mind.

Also, thank you for your service to our country!


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

my hat is off to you for what you have given to our country. i would like to truely thank you for defending our country. good luck hunting and with your situation. thank you


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks again.... You've done well and i appreiate it greatly... Like the last guy said good luck with hunting...

THANKS yours a hero


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Thank you for your service to our country and the free world.

I have a metal hip and wading in the mud my foot would sink in and be temporally stuck. Pulling it out results in what seems as if I was pulling the joint apart, OUCH! I now use a pair of Cabela's mud shoes which open/spread out to form a platform when I step and close as I lift my leg. This pretty much eliminated the pulling out of joint feeling. They are a little hard to walk in on dry ground but as I'm certain you know better than any of us, with perserverance one can overcome adversity.


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

wow my hats off to you for what you have done. i kinda know what you mean, i have a prostetic back, and I know it is hard to walk in the muck.i try to avoid it at all times.


----------



## Chester (Sep 12, 2003)

Chesador,

I've seen those things. They go for about $100? Are they worth it? How well do they work when wading.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

YOU COULD TRY USING ONE OF THOSE TUBES FLY FISHERMAN USE, THEY MAKE CAMO ONES. I KNOW 1 GUY WHO PREFERS THEM ANYWAY YOU CAN GO OUT DEEPER TOO. HOPE THIS HELPS...IVE SEEN ADVANTAGE WETLANDS ONES WHICH LOOK PRETTY NICE FOR AROUND 200 DOLLARS. ALSO ITS GOOD TO SEE YOUR LEG DIDNT AFFECT WHAT YOU LOVE TO DO. I WAS ON CRUTCHES FOR 4 MONTHS DURING THE WINTER AND STILL WAS ABLE TO GET OUT RABBIT HUNTING, NOTHING COMPARED TO WHAT U HAVE BUT IM SURE YOULL FIND SOMETHING THAT WORKS FOR YOU. ALSO IT GOES WITHOUT SAY BUT ILL SAY IT ANYWAY. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ENDURING WHAT MOST MEN NEVER HAVE TO FACE, MY HAT IS OFF TO YOU, I HAVE ENOUGH TROUBLE WALKING THAT MUC W/2 LEGS! LOL :beer: .


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Can't help ya with wading, but back in my younger days I hunted an entire season from a canoe with a cast clear up to my nuts. Stayed in shallow water and had to row to accomplish everything. Where there is a will, there is a way...and I'm sure you will do fine.


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

The Cabelas' Mudders mud shoes are expensive and not worth the money until your foot sinks in the mud so far that you loose your boot pulling it out! I only use mine about once a year. You won't break or wear out the Mudders so in that respect they are a good value. If Wal Mart sold them they would retail for $50 but alas you can only buy them from Cabelas.


----------



## shotgun71 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, thanks for all the good advice. I bought a set of the "mudders" and we'll see how that goes. I've thought about the fisherman float tube - sounds like a pretty good idea (except for having to blow it up everywhere I go). On another note, my son and I killed 4 geese on Sunday morning in a Fulton County, IL cornfield. Life is good!


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I've had problems with some pretty nasty silt in some of our duck hunting holes and have been trying to convince myself over the last couple of years that those mudders are worth the money. Please tell us how they work out for you, shotgun71. I'm pretty sure that you'd have a much better perspective on their effectiveness than most of us. I admire your determination to pursue the sport that you love. :beer:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

IM GOING NEAR ROCHESTER ON TUES TO HUNT SOME GEESE HOPEFULLY I CAN GET ONE LAST HOORAW BEFORE THE LATE SEASON IS COMPLETELY OVER. I THINK THE BIRDS DOWN THERE ARE PRETTY EDUCATED.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Obsessed, your caps lock is stuck on.


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

shotgun71

When wading using Mudders I like to use a duck foot push pole for balance. They are made for boat and of course are available from Cabelas and other stores. The duck foot fuction the same as the Mudders expanding on the downward thrust and retracting when pulling it up. It serves as a third leg.


----------

